# Hairstyles that go well with beards?



## The Beard (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm getting a bit tired of just having the ol' buzz cut/beard combination and I wanna try something new, anyone have any suggestions? I've kinda been digging the whole "sides buzzed, top grown out and slicked back" look, what do you think? 

Post pics for ideas!


----------



## MFB (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd just go for the 'hair-helmet' and have your beard (almost typed bear, might still be applicable though) and hair trimmed down to like, a #2 or something. It's my plan for the next 30+ years since I'm thinning hardcore on top and I have zero desire for proper haircare

Edit: oh hey look, that's what you're doing already? Then yeah, go for the like 50's styled, slicked back hair with trimmed beard thing - it works for most guys. I'm trying to think of reference photos to throw out but I'm failing.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 19, 2013)

Either a buzz cut or an undercut. Undercuts look AMAZING with beards.

EDIT: Just read OP, sounds like you already have something like this, but stick with it


----------



## The Beard (Jul 19, 2013)

I actually have a buzz cut right now, but y'all's suggestions are exactly what i'm looking for!


----------



## bcolville (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats the exact combo I have right now. Unfortunately not as bad ass. My beard is the same length as the buzzed sides and back while the top is slicked back. I like to think of it as a modern take on the undercut


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 20, 2013)

-Lots of hair
-No hair


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## shanike (Jul 20, 2013)

prohibition era cuts go very well with a beard, check 'em out, I do this too


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 20, 2013)

This is my buddy, I dig his hairstyle.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 20, 2013)

shanike said:


> prohibition era cuts go very well with a beard, check 'em out, I do this too




That's really bad ass. 

That's sorta what I'm going for, only the poor man's version.  I just starting doing an old school-ish side part, and also have a beard. It's pretty cool, it's like kinda dressed up, but then the beard makes you look like a beast. 

Anything with short/buzzed sides and longer slicked top should look pretty awesome with a beard (and awesome in general). My next goal is to help bring back the moustache.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely voting some traditional men's hairstyles. Like the video above.

God damn... If only I had dark hair and insane beard growth.. Now I have to stick to my regular pompadours.


----------



## flo (Jul 22, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> This is my buddy, I dig his hairstyle.



Something about your buddy's face looks odd...

Is the hair dyed? If not, having brown hair and an orange beard is very cool!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 23, 2013)

Beards go with everything. The only time you need to start worrying is when you DONT have a beard. Haircut is secondary 

Pussies!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 23, 2013)

My beard!


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 24, 2013)

^ That's a sick beard. I'm thinking of growing one, just not sure if I could handle it because I have a baby face.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 24, 2013)

Everyone knows the "Wastelander" Hairstyle goes great with a beard.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## facepalm66 (Jul 26, 2013)

If you are tired of hair, go bald and beard combo. Can't go wrong, IMO.
(maybe because I can't grow long hair myself.. :/  )


----------



## jbab (Jul 26, 2013)

^Made me think of that haha

Bald to Badass in Two Easy Steps - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 26, 2013)

Dreads


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 26, 2013)

Do the Guthrie.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Cabinet (Jul 26, 2013)

Depends more on the shape of your face. That'll determine what haircut will look good on you or not.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 30, 2013)

whatever damn hairstyle you want!


----------



## Mexi (Jul 30, 2013)

Cabinet said:


> Depends more on the shape of your face. That'll determine what haircut will look good on you or not.



pretty much this


----------



## samdaman87 (Jul 31, 2013)

bull cut! Try it! No one is doing and its original


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 31, 2013)

Shaved or chin length.


----------



## anunnaki (Aug 1, 2013)

I currently have a long fringe and short-ish back and sides and I'm growing a beard atm


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 1, 2013)

About any hairstyle would look good with a beard.

The only way I could see a haircut looking really different on some is if they had just a moustache or just a goatee. 

Those really make people's faces/heads look different.


----------



## phugoid (Aug 2, 2013)

What really works for me is a severely receded hairline in the front, and a bald spot that covers about 1/3 of my head on the back. Gives the illusion that the hair is slowly migrating south.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## The Beard (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I might go with the 50's style haircut or an undercut or something, here's how I look at the moment with the buzzcut:






My hair's a bit longer than this now that I've started growing it back out though!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 19, 2013)




----------

